# Leao: lesione. Torna a gennaio, come Calabria e Rebic.



## admin (14 Dicembre 2021)

Aggiornamenti dal CorSera sulle condizioni dei giocatori del Milan. Ieri nuovi esami per Leao: leggera lesione al bicipite femorale. Tornerà a gennaio, così come Calabria e Rebic. Giroud guarito e arruolabile.

News precedenti

La GDS in edicola fa il punto sugli infortunati in casa Milan. Pioli spera di recuperare Leao per domenica. Almeno per la panchina. Giroud è disponibile e domenica col Napoli ci sarà. Rebic, come ampiamente già riferito, si rivedrà solo a inizio 2022. Calabria potrebbe tornare per Empoli. Dall'inizio della stagione, Pioli ha perso ben 21 giocatori.


----------



## Djici (14 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dal CorSera sulle condizioni dei giocatori del Milan. Ieri nuovi esami per Leao: leggera lesione al bicipite femorale. Tornerà a gennaio, così come Calabria e Rebic. Giroud guarito e arruolabile.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> La GDS in edicola fa il punto sugli infortunati in casa Milan. Pioli spera di recuperare Leao per domenica. Almeno per la panchina. Giroud è disponibile e domenica col Napoli ci sarà. Rebic, come ampiamente già riferito, si rivedrà solo a inizio 2022. Calabria potrebbe tornare per Empoli. Dall'inizio della stagione, Pioli ha perso ben 21 giocatori.


Si sparassero tutti.
Ma che razza di incompetenti...


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dal CorSera sulle condizioni dei giocatori del Milan. Ieri nuovi esami per Leao: leggera lesione al bicipite femorale. Tornerà a gennaio, così come Calabria e Rebic. Giroud guarito e arruolabile.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> La GDS in edicola fa il punto sugli infortunati in casa Milan. Pioli spera di recuperare Leao per domenica. Almeno per la panchina. Giroud è disponibile e domenica col Napoli ci sarà. Rebic, come ampiamente già riferito, si rivedrà solo a inizio 2022. Calabria potrebbe tornare per Empoli. Dall'inizio della stagione, Pioli ha perso ben 21 giocatori.



Sempre così: dalla semplice botta... alla lesione. Dov'è la novità?


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Dicembre 2021)

puahahahahhahahahaha.

ciò che mi fa più ridere è la gente che crede alle comunicazioni del milan.
le "botte" che prendono i nostri non le prende nessuno.

fight club


----------



## iceman. (14 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dal CorSera sulle condizioni dei giocatori del Milan. Ieri nuovi esami per Leao: leggera lesione al bicipite femorale. Tornerà a gennaio, così come Calabria e Rebic. Giroud guarito e arruolabile.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> La GDS in edicola fa il punto sugli infortunati in casa Milan. Pioli spera di recuperare Leao per domenica. Almeno per la panchina. Giroud è disponibile e domenica col Napoli ci sarà. Rebic, come ampiamente già riferito, si rivedrà solo a inizio 2022. Calabria potrebbe tornare per Empoli. Dall'inizio della stagione, Pioli ha perso ben 21 giocatori.


Io a Pioli lo esonererei e non sto scherzando.


----------



## Pit96 (14 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dal CorSera sulle condizioni dei giocatori del Milan. Ieri nuovi esami per Leao: leggera lesione al bicipite femorale. Tornerà a gennaio, così come Calabria e Rebic. Giroud guarito e arruolabile.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> La GDS in edicola fa il punto sugli infortunati in casa Milan. Pioli spera di recuperare Leao per domenica. Almeno per la panchina. Giroud è disponibile e domenica col Napoli ci sarà. Rebic, come ampiamente già riferito, si rivedrà solo a inizio 2022. Calabria potrebbe tornare per Empoli. Dall'inizio della stagione, Pioli ha perso ben 21 giocatori.


Ormai sono tutti imbarazzanti


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dal CorSera sulle condizioni dei giocatori del Milan. Ieri nuovi esami per Leao: leggera lesione al bicipite femorale. Tornerà a gennaio, così come Calabria e Rebic. Giroud guarito e arruolabile.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> La GDS in edicola fa il punto sugli infortunati in casa Milan. Pioli spera di recuperare Leao per domenica. Almeno per la panchina. Giroud è disponibile e domenica col Napoli ci sarà. Rebic, come ampiamente già riferito, si rivedrà solo a inizio 2022. Calabria potrebbe tornare per Empoli. Dall'inizio della stagione, Pioli ha perso ben 21 giocatori.


Immagino in che stato di forma sarà Giroud al rientro... Ho idea che dovremo contare solo su Zlatan almeno per qualche altra settimana ancora.


----------



## iceman. (14 Dicembre 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Immagino in che stato di forma sarà Giroud al rientro... Ho idea che dovremo contare solo su Zlatan almeno per qualche altra settimana ancora.


Ma non fa nulla dai, l'importante è lo stadio nuovo."cit


----------



## hiei87 (14 Dicembre 2021)

Qui è incompetenza, via. Inutile parlare di sfortuna.


----------



## Giofa (14 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io a Pioli lo esonererei e non sto scherzando.


Per prendere chi? E per far cosa?
Dai ragazzi evitiamo isterismi, cioè vorresti esonerare un tecnico che ti ha portato al secondo posto lo scorso anno ed è secondo oggi?
Cioè la Juve, la Lazio la Roma e il Napoli che dovrebbero fare?


----------



## Solo (14 Dicembre 2021)

Vergognoso. Siamo oltre ogni limite di decenza.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dal CorSera sulle condizioni dei giocatori del Milan. Ieri nuovi esami per Leao: leggera lesione al bicipite femorale. Tornerà a gennaio, così come Calabria e Rebic. Giroud guarito e arruolabile.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> La GDS in edicola fa il punto sugli infortunati in casa Milan. Pioli spera di recuperare Leao per domenica. Almeno per la panchina. Giroud è disponibile e domenica col Napoli ci sarà. Rebic, come ampiamente già riferito, si rivedrà solo a inizio 2022. Calabria potrebbe tornare per Empoli. Dall'inizio della stagione, Pioli ha perso ben 21 giocatori.


Se hanno lesioni non ha senso accelerare il recupero ora. Meglio stringere i denti in queste due partite e presentarsi al completo alla ripresa di gennaio, quando inizierà davvero la nostra stagione in campionato.

Rebic e Leao sono troppo importanti per noi.

Certo che le capacità di recupero dei nostri lasciano perplessi. Mi pare di capire che per politica si decida di non far giocare giocatori che non siano al 100%, ciononostante stanno fuori sempre per troppo tempo.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dal CorSera sulle condizioni dei giocatori del Milan. Ieri nuovi esami per Leao: leggera lesione al bicipite femorale. Tornerà a gennaio, così come Calabria e Rebic. Giroud guarito e arruolabile.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> La GDS in edicola fa il punto sugli infortunati in casa Milan. Pioli spera di recuperare Leao per domenica. Almeno per la panchina. Giroud è disponibile e domenica col Napoli ci sarà. Rebic, come ampiamente già riferito, si rivedrà solo a inizio 2022. Calabria potrebbe tornare per Empoli. Dall'inizio della stagione, Pioli ha perso ben 21 giocatori.


grazie professoroni, sempre trasparenti


----------



## iceman. (14 Dicembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Per prendere chi? E per far cosa?
> Dai ragazzi evitiamo isterismi, cioè vorresti esonerare un tecnico che ti ha portato al secondo posto lo scorso anno ed è secondo oggi?
> Cioè la Juve, la Lazio la Roma e il Napoli che dovrebbero fare?


Qui è recidiva la situazione, stesso film dell'anno scorso, mi sembra strano che in società non si accorgano che lo staff del tecnico è totalmente inadeguato. 
Poi io voglio vincere e con Pioli non vinci nulla, ovviamente a fine stagione ci arrivo con lui ma poi aria grazie.


----------



## iceman. (14 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se hanno lesioni non ha senso accelerare il recupero ora. Meglio stringere i denti in queste due partite e presentarsi al completo alla ripresa di gennaio, quando inizierà davvero la nostra stagione in campionato.
> 
> Rebic e Leao sono troppo importanti per noi.
> 
> Certo che le capacità di recupero dei nostri lasciano perplessi. Mi pare di capire che per politica si decida di non far giocare giocatori che non siano al 100%, ciononostante stanno fuori sempre per troppo tempo.


Boh, a 20/25 anni stanno fuori mesi e mesi.


----------



## bmb (14 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dal CorSera sulle condizioni dei giocatori del Milan. Ieri nuovi esami per Leao: leggera lesione al bicipite femorale. Tornerà a gennaio, così come Calabria e Rebic. Giroud guarito e arruolabile.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> La GDS in edicola fa il punto sugli infortunati in casa Milan. Pioli spera di recuperare Leao per domenica. Almeno per la panchina. Giroud è disponibile e domenica col Napoli ci sarà. Rebic, come ampiamente già riferito, si rivedrà solo a inizio 2022. Calabria potrebbe tornare per Empoli. Dall'inizio della stagione, Pioli ha perso ben 21 giocatori.


Se perdiamo altri punti in queste due partite possiamo consegnare direttamente lo scudetto all'Inter.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dal CorSera sulle condizioni dei giocatori del Milan. Ieri nuovi esami per Leao: leggera lesione al bicipite femorale. Tornerà a gennaio, così come Calabria e Rebic. Giroud guarito e arruolabile.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> La GDS in edicola fa il punto sugli infortunati in casa Milan. Pioli spera di recuperare Leao per domenica. Almeno per la panchina. Giroud è disponibile e domenica col Napoli ci sarà. Rebic, come ampiamente già riferito, si rivedrà solo a inizio 2022. Calabria potrebbe tornare per Empoli. Dall'inizio della stagione, Pioli ha perso ben 21 giocatori.



Il fatto che staff medico e staff del reparto di comunicazione rimangano al loro posto, intoccabili, e addirittura c'è chi li difende (comunque nel rispetto delle opinioni) mi lascia assolutamente basito.

Ci meritiamo davvero un altro scudetto alle melme.


----------



## ilPresidente (14 Dicembre 2021)

Siamo contro ogni statistica
Vorrei valutare il numero di infortuni muscolari / giorni di assenza 
Siamo una delle rose con età media più bassa e si fanno male in troppi e impiegano troppo a tornare 
Le cose sono due: i ragazzi hanno altri problemi e quindi si diramano comunicati casuali, oppure lo staff atletico e medico richiede una bella pulizia 

imbarazzante. 
quante partite hanno saltato i nostri giocatori? Quante gli altri in Italia? Qualcuno può abituarmi?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il fatto che staff medico e staff del reparto di comunicazione rimangano al loro posto, intoccabili, e addirittura c'è chi li difende (comunque nel rispetto delle opinioni) mi lascia assolutamente basito.
> 
> Ci meritiamo davvero un altro scudetto alle melme.


ma la comunicazione cosa deve dire esattamente? che leao si è fatto male provando un trick nella partita contro la salernitana? cosa cambia rispetto alla botta? niente, sempre è indisponibile e non lo puoi schierare


----------



## Albijol (14 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Qui è recidiva la situazione, stesso film dell'anno scorso, mi sembra strano che in società non si accorgano che lo staff del tecnico è totalmente inadeguato.
> Poi io voglio vincere e con Pioli non vinci nulla, ovviamente a fine stagione ci arrivo con lui ma poi aria grazie.


Se ne sono accorti, ma si sono accorti anche che il secondo posto dell'anno scorso è merito dello staff che faceva andare i giocatori a mille, mica di Padre Pioli


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Dicembre 2021)

Ci si vede a Febbraio quindi. Altro che Gennaio.
Speriamo di essere ancora quarti in quel periodo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Dicembre 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se ne sono accorti, ma si sono accorti anche che il secondo posto dell'anno scorso è merito dello staff che faceva andare i giocatori a mille, mica di Padre Pioli


applicando sto ragionamento i risultati dell'atalanta mica sono merito di gasperini ma dello staff atletico, a questo punto perche pagare l'allenatore? la mano di pioli nel bene e nel male si vede, poi che non si voglia riconoscere è un altro fatto


----------



## Albijol (14 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> applicando sto ragionamento i risultati dell'atalanta mica sono merito di gasperini ma dello staff atletico, a questo punto perche pagare l'allenatore? la mano di pioli nel bene e nel male si vede, poi che non si voglia riconoscere è un altro fatto


Guarda il momento in cui è arrivato Bangsbo all'Atalanta e saprai risponderti da solo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Dicembre 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Guarda il momento in cui è arrivato Bangsbo all'Atalanta e saprai risponderti da solo


quindi le siringhe ti spiegano pure come muoversi in campo?


----------



## cris (14 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dal CorSera sulle condizioni dei giocatori del Milan. Ieri nuovi esami per Leao: leggera lesione al bicipite femorale. Tornerà a gennaio, così come Calabria e Rebic. Giroud guarito e arruolabile.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> La GDS in edicola fa il punto sugli infortunati in casa Milan. Pioli spera di recuperare Leao per domenica. Almeno per la panchina. Giroud è disponibile e domenica col Napoli ci sarà. Rebic, come ampiamente già riferito, si rivedrà solo a inizio 2022. Calabria potrebbe tornare per Empoli. Dall'inizio della stagione, Pioli ha perso ben 21 giocatori.


Ma che degrado è? Gli fan fare l addestramento dei marines invece che gli allenamenti? Tutti rotti non puo esser un caso.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dal CorSera sulle condizioni dei giocatori del Milan. Ieri nuovi esami per Leao: leggera lesione al bicipite femorale. Tornerà a gennaio, così come Calabria e Rebic. Giroud guarito e arruolabile.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> La GDS in edicola fa il punto sugli infortunati in casa Milan. Pioli spera di recuperare Leao per domenica. Almeno per la panchina. Giroud è disponibile e domenica col Napoli ci sarà. Rebic, come ampiamente già riferito, si rivedrà solo a inizio 2022. Calabria potrebbe tornare per Empoli. Dall'inizio della stagione, Pioli ha perso ben 21 giocatori.


Buffoni, pagliacci, incompetenti. Si meritano solo pernacchie ed insulti.


----------



## diavolo (14 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io a Pioli lo esonererei e non sto scherzando.


Gli hanno rinnovato il contratto con un tempismo perfetto, proverei almeno a cambiare il suo staff, è ormai chiaro che il suo preparatore atletico è inadeguato.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Dicembre 2021)

wow, chi l'avrebbe mai detto. Ulteriore esempio di comunicazione in stile Corea del Nord, il tutto per occulltare l'inadeguatezza di uno staff medico atletico da licenziare in blocco.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Dicembre 2021)

Fanno tutti schifo,qui si va veramente oltre.
L'avevamo detto subito dopo la "botta" che probabilmente si salutava Leao fino a gennaio 2022. Tanto nel Milan degli incapaci funziona sempre così,una botta si trasforma in uno stop forzato di 1-2 mesi. Sempre.
"Ma noooo,è pre-tattica".

Da mandare via a calcioni nel c in primis lo staff medico,poi tutti quelli che si occupano della comunicazione all'interno del Milan.
Indecenti tutti,dal 1° all'ultimo.

E si vergognassero anche i tifosi ad affermare che i nostri infortuni sono uguali a quelli di tutte le altre squadre.
Veramente senza parole.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dal CorSera sulle condizioni dei giocatori del Milan. Ieri nuovi esami per Leao: leggera lesione al bicipite femorale. Tornerà a gennaio, così come Calabria e Rebic. Giroud guarito e arruolabile.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> La GDS in edicola fa il punto sugli infortunati in casa Milan. Pioli spera di recuperare Leao per domenica. Almeno per la panchina. Giroud è disponibile e domenica col Napoli ci sarà. Rebic, come ampiamente già riferito, si rivedrà solo a inizio 2022. Calabria potrebbe tornare per Empoli. Dall'inizio della stagione, Pioli ha perso ben 21 giocatori.


Ricordiamo come sempre che era uscito per precauzione per una botta che aveva causato un indurimento (parole testuali di Pioli). Come Tomori che aveva preso una botta all'anca, come Rebic che è stato fuori una vita per una botta alla caviglia, per poi rifarsi male con un colpo di tacco... 
Boh, viene il dubbio che si divertano a prendere per i fondelli la gente. 
Spero almeno che dietro le quinte stiano prendendo gli opportuni provvedimenti.


----------



## uolfetto (14 Dicembre 2021)

Io mi sono rassegnato ed è ora lo facciate anche voi: gli infortuni dipendono dal modo di giocare e di allenarsi che ci ha fatto svoltare come rendimento negli ultimi due anni. Perciò o così, oppure via Pioli e tutti gli altri e si comincia da capo con un progetto diverso.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dal CorSera sulle condizioni dei giocatori del Milan. Ieri nuovi esami per Leao: leggera lesione al bicipite femorale. Tornerà a gennaio, così come Calabria e Rebic. Giroud guarito e arruolabile.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> La GDS in edicola fa il punto sugli infortunati in casa Milan. Pioli spera di recuperare Leao per domenica. Almeno per la panchina. Giroud è disponibile e domenica col Napoli ci sarà. Rebic, come ampiamente già riferito, si rivedrà solo a inizio 2022. Calabria potrebbe tornare per Empoli. Dall'inizio della stagione, Pioli ha perso ben 21 giocatori.


Lo si era capito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Dicembre 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo come sempre che era uscito per precauzione per una botta che aveva causato un indurimento (parole testuali di Pioli). Come Tomori che aveva preso una botta all'anca, come Rebic che è stato fuori una vita per una botta alla caviglia, per poi rifarsi male con un colpo di tacco...
> Boh, viene il dubbio che si divertano a prendere per i fondelli la gente.
> Spero almeno che dietro le quinte stiano prendendo gli opportuni provvedimenti.


be così si può dire che è sfiga. le botte sono sfiga, non lo sai?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Fanno tutti schifo,qui si va veramente oltre.
> L'avevamo detto subito dopo la "botta" che probabilmente si salutava Leao fino a gennaio 2022. Tanto nel Milan degli incapaci funziona sempre così,una botta si trasforma in uno stop forzato di 1-2 mesi. Sempre.
> "Ma noooo,è pre-tattica".
> 
> ...


già è esasperante assistere a questa continua emorragia, ci tocca pure sentirci dire che è normale, il che è francamente allucinante.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se hanno lesioni non ha senso accelerare il recupero ora. Meglio stringere i denti in queste due partite e presentarsi al completo alla ripresa di gennaio, quando inizierà davvero la nostra stagione in campionato.
> 
> Rebic e Leao sono troppo importanti per noi.
> 
> Certo che le capacità di recupero dei nostri lasciano perplessi. Mi pare di capire che per politica si decida di non far giocare giocatori che non siano al 100%, ciononostante stanno fuori sempre per troppo tempo.


Secondo la statistica gli infortuni domestici sono in aumento dopo il covid : mi aspetto che qualcuno dei nostri incespichi su un panettone o si procuri una ferita lacero-contusa affettando l'arrosto.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Dicembre 2021)

Ormai è evidente che si è scelto di partire a razzo facendo più punti possibili, anche rischiando di sovraccaricare i giocatori e pagarla a livello di infortuni

Sta benissimo cosi evidentemente.

La strategia funziona se ti accontenti di arrivare nei primi 4.

Non sto dicendo sia giusto, sto solo dicendo che se l' obbiettivo era quello, sono perfettamente in linea.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Dicembre 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Io mi sono rassegnato ed è ora lo facciate anche voi: gli infortuni dipendono dal modo di giocare e di allenarsi che ci ha fatto svoltare come rendimento negli ultimi due anni. Perciò o così, oppure via Pioli e tutti gli altri e si comincia da capo con un progetto diverso.


E allora quando si scelgono i calciatori bisogna farle meglio le visite perchè i giroud, florenzi, baka questo calcio lo possono giocare solo alla play station.
Se vogliamo fare l'atalanta servono atleti, ancor prima che calciatori.


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Dicembre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ormai sono tutti imbarazzanti


Ma tutti però,nessuno escluso,sai com'è,qua dentro c'è sempre la tendenza ad escludere qualcuno dalle cose che vanno storte.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> già è esasperante assistere a questa continua emorragia, ci tocca pure sentirci dire che è normale, il che è francamente allucinante.



Secondo me qui dentro dietro qualhe profilo si nasconde qualcuno della società che si diverte a prenderci per il cù,perchè non è possibile


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Dicembre 2021)

Eh ma super Pioli, Pioli is on fire.

Lo dico dall'anno scorso, Pioli e il suo staff sono scarsi scarsi scasi nonchè limitati. Da due anni siamo la squadra con una media fissa di oltre un infortunio a settimana, sempre lesioni, sempre infortuni muscolari, adesso basta.

Forse sono uno dei pochi se non l'unico ad aver criticato il rinnovo, mi sa che fra qualche settimana ci saranno tanti che verranno dietro di me (io sono quello che si è sempre preso le critiche sul forum e poi ho avuto quasi sempre ragione e non lo dico per presunzione ma sui vari Suso, Paquetà, arrivo di Leonardo, mi è stato detto di tutto alle mie critiche).

E i prossimi che ho sott'occhio sono Theo (spero in cessione a giugno) e il rinnovo di Ibrahimovic.

Società che mi sta deludendo parecchio. Quest'anno si poteva benissimo vincere lo scudetto, siamo gli unici fuori dalle coppe, se non si fa mercato pesante adesso è veramente imbarazzante.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ma tutti però,nessuno escluso,sai com'è,qua dentro c'è sempre la tendenza ad escludere qualcuno dalle cose che vanno storte.


L'Infallibile, colui che è protetto dal sacro nome


----------



## Gamma (14 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dal CorSera sulle condizioni dei giocatori del Milan. Ieri nuovi esami per Leao: leggera lesione al bicipite femorale. Tornerà a gennaio, così come Calabria e Rebic. Giroud guarito e arruolabile.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> La GDS in edicola fa il punto sugli infortunati in casa Milan. Pioli spera di recuperare Leao per domenica. Almeno per la panchina. Giroud è disponibile e domenica col Napoli ci sarà. Rebic, come ampiamente già riferito, si rivedrà solo a inizio 2022. Calabria potrebbe tornare per Empoli. Dall'inizio della stagione, Pioli ha perso ben 21 giocatori.



Assurdo.

Vanno fatti cambiamenti a livello di preparazione atletica e trattamento degli infortuni.
Questa stagione ormai è compromessa, di certo non sono cose che si possono modificare in corsa con l'obiettivo di ottenere subito effetti positivi, ma dalla prossima estate le cose dovranno essere fatte diversamente.
Chi ha le sue colpe deve essere punito, non ci sono scuse. Per noi, dall'esterno, è difficile individuare con certezza un responsabile(o più responsabili certi), ma sono sicuro che la società avrà le informazioni necessarie per riparare questa grande falla che ci sta sabotando per il secondo anno di fila.

Un anno storto ci sta, con tutti i condizionamenti dovuti al covid, alle gare spostate in estate ecc., ma un secondo anno così è da brividi, inutile incolpare solo la sfortuna, qualche membro dello staff è inadeguato evidentemente e non possiamo pensare di competere con squadre che hanno uno o due infortuni(non gravi) al mese.


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dal CorSera sulle condizioni dei giocatori del Milan. Ieri nuovi esami per Leao: leggera lesione al bicipite femorale. Tornerà a gennaio, così come Calabria e Rebic. Giroud guarito e arruolabile.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> La GDS in edicola fa il punto sugli infortunati in casa Milan. Pioli spera di recuperare Leao per domenica. Almeno per la panchina. Giroud è disponibile e domenica col Napoli ci sarà. Rebic, come ampiamente già riferito, si rivedrà solo a inizio 2022. Calabria potrebbe tornare per Empoli. Dall'inizio della stagione, Pioli ha perso ben 21 giocatori.


Della lesione di Leao si sa da settimane, non capisco dove sia la notizia e perchè certi tifosi si arrabbino.
Piuttosto vorrei capire la situazione di Rebic che doveva esserci contro il Napoli, altro che inizio 2022.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> puahahahahhahahahaha.
> 
> ciò che mi fa più ridere è la gente che crede alle comunicazioni del milan.
> le "botte" che prendono i nostri non le prende nessuno.
> ...



Solo sfortuna, tutti traumi cit


----------



## marcus1577 (14 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io a Pioli lo esonererei e non sto scherzando.


Pioli è stato salvato da ibra ..prima di ibra facevamo penaaaa.
Ricordarsi i 5 scaldabagni presi contro l'atalanta..
Adesso si crede klopp schierando krunic florenzi e bakayoko
Da pauraaa


----------



## pazzomania (14 Dicembre 2021)

"botta" > "indurimento" > "piccolissima lesione" > "fuori un mese"

Ma va va.


----------



## marcus1577 (14 Dicembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> L'Infallibile, colui che è protetto dal sacro nome


Dopo aver fatto arrivare il professor giampaolo e pioli cbe prima che arrivasse ibra faceva anche peggio ...chiaramente elliott lo voleva fuori dalle @@ .
L'innominabile e l'erede di klopp sono stati salvati da una botta di culo avedese


----------



## Simo98 (14 Dicembre 2021)

Entra uno ed esce uno, di che vi lamentate?
Sono guariti Giroud e Castillejo e si è infortunato Leao, manca uno all'appello (propendo per Theo)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Dicembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Entra uno ed esce uno, di che vi lamentate?
> Sono guariti Giroud e Castillejo e si è infortunato Leao, manca uno all'appello (propendo per Theo)



Magari capitasse qualcosa a Theo.
Tanto in queste ultime partite è come se non fosse neanche in campo

Io inizio a temere per Tomori..........


----------



## Tobi (14 Dicembre 2021)

Io per quest anno chiudo. Ne ho abbastanza


----------



## Zenos (14 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io a Pioli lo esonererei e non sto scherzando.


Inter 
2019 Spalletti ----- qualificazione CL 
2020 Conte ------ Scudetto 
2021 Inzaghi ------ Ottavi di CL e 1 posto 

Questa si chiama crescita.


----------



## 4-3-3 (14 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Inter
> 2019 Spalletti ----- qualificazione CL
> 2020 Conte ------ Scudetto
> 2021 Inzaghi ------ Ottavi di CL e 1 posto
> ...


No stai riportando informazioni errate.


----------



## Zenos (14 Dicembre 2021)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> No stai riportando informazioni errate.


Inter
2018 -2019- Spalletti ----- 4 posto e qual. CL
2019-2020 Conte ------ 2 posto
2020-2021 Conte --------Scudetto
2021-2022 Inzaghi ------ Ottavi di CL e 1 posto

Meglio?


----------



## 4-3-3 (14 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Inter
> 2018 -2019- Spalletti ----- 4 posto e qual. CL
> 2019-2020 Conte ------ 2 posto
> 2020-2021 Conte --------Scudetto
> ...


Spalletti è arrivato nel 2017 e ha raggiunto due quarti posti. Se dovessimo fare questo confronto noi ci troveremmo praticamente tra il 2018-2019 o 2019-2020 dell'inter. Dove vedi che noi non stiamo crescendo? Ma te lo ricordi cosa eravamo fino a prima del lockdown?


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2021)

*Secondo Sky, piccolissime speranze di recuperare Leao per Napoli o Empoli ma il club rossonero non vuole comunque rischiare*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma la comunicazione cosa deve dire esattamente? che leao si è fatto male provando un trick nella partita contro la salernitana? cosa cambia rispetto alla botta? niente, sempre è indisponibile e non lo puoi schierare



Se per te la comunicazione sugli infortuni va bene così, alzo le mani.
Rispetto le opinioni ma non vedo come sia possibile dibattere su queste posizioni.


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Dicembre 2021)

Ma come si fa per una botta a peggiorare la situazione in questo modo??? 
Senza Leao e Rebic siamo nulli sono gli unici 2 che saltano l'uomo


----------



## Cataldinho (14 Dicembre 2021)

Questa squadra è davvero sfortunata, ha giocatori coi bicipiti femorali più fragili dell'universo. Casualità, sfiga, o preparatori atletici di competenza discutibile?
Comunque stiamo assistendo allo stesso andazzo visto l'anno scorso, e probabilmente il proseguo sarà analogo, con lotta per un piazzamento champions sudata fino alla fine, e sperando di non essere quelli inchiappettati dai gobbi a fine anno.
Prepariamoci pure alle perculate degli intertristi per le prossime settimane, e il cielo non voglia che battano il Liverpool.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se per te la comunicazione sugli infortuni va bene così, alzo le mani.
> Rispetto le opinioni ma è difficile replicare.


ma è cosi ovunque, mica è solo da noi cosi. Ripeto per l'n-ssima volta basta giocare al fantacalcio per vedere che è cosi ovunque, prendi ad esempio gosens, quando rientra? cosa ha avuto? bu non si sa niente, si diceva che sarebbe rientrato a fine novembre, che sarebbe andato in panchina con la juve, pero poi si è rifatto male, comunicato ufficiale dell'atalana: ricaduta, rientro 2022. Frequento, altri forum, gruppi, ecc, proprio per motivi di fantalcacio e per sapere notizie devi andare nel forum dell'atalanta e leggere l'indiscrezione del tifoso il cui cugino conosce il capo ultra dell'atalanta che ha detto che gosens si è strappato 4 cm di muscolo  e ovviamente giu di insulti allo staff atletico che ha anticipato i tempi, incompetenti ecc, staff atletico che qui dentro viene idolatrato...
Manco a farlo apposta, proprio ora stavo trovando informazioni su caicedo del genoa che è desaparesidos da tempo, sono finito nel forum dei tifosi del genoa e un tifoso ha scritto questo:

"Ciao ragazzi, ma di Caicedo si sa nulla? Comincia a farsi ridicola la faccenda."

questa la risposta di un tifoso del genoa presunto insider "L'attaccante si è fermato per una distrazione muscolare accusata durante la pausa per le nazionali di novembre. Aggiornamenti dall'infermeria non arrivano e non si può stabilire con certezza un suo recupero per le ultime gare del 2021."

la realtà è questa, poi volete continuare a dire che l'informazione da korea del nord è cosi soltanto da noi, alzo le mani e come disse quel tale "eppur si muove"


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti dal CorSera sulle condizioni dei giocatori del Milan. Ieri nuovi esami per Leao: leggera lesione al bicipite femorale. Tornerà a gennaio, così come Calabria e Rebic. Giroud guarito e arruolabile.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> La GDS in edicola fa il punto sugli infortunati in casa Milan. Pioli spera di recuperare Leao per domenica. Almeno per la panchina. Giroud è disponibile e domenica col Napoli ci sarà. Rebic, come ampiamente già riferito, si rivedrà solo a inizio 2022. Calabria potrebbe tornare per Empoli. Dall'inizio della stagione, Pioli ha perso ben 21 giocatori.


ormai l'abbiamo capito l'andazzo: si parte sempre con "semplice botta, fuori per precauzione", seguono settimane di silenzio con dettagli che affiorano poco alla volta "infortunio più grave del previsto, servono 1/2 mesi di stop", e si finisce con "il giocatore in data odierna è stato operato, rientra fra tot mesi". 

non mi ******* neanche più.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2021)

Forse i nostri medici sono troppo bravi a scoprire tutti i problemi dei calciatori


----------



## mandraghe (14 Dicembre 2021)

Quando si infortunò Pioli disse "Leao ha preso una botta non ho voluto rischiarlo". E già così starà fuori un mese.

Se magari lo rischiava oggi gli avrebbero fatto il funerale!


----------



## Gamma (14 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, piccolissime speranze di recuperare Leao per Napoli o Empoli ma il club rossonero non vuole comunque rischiare*



Mi sembra chiaro che tornerà nel 2022


----------

